# Camphor Wood



## PflugervilleSteve (Jan 26, 2010)

I've run across some camphor wood. It's NOT the beautiful burl material, but it looks attractive and it sure does smell nice. I've read it helps prevent oxidation on silver (think silverware). I'm wondering if it would be good in a wall mounted tool chest.

Also, I don't seem to find anyone selling just plain old camphor wood. Anyone interested in some? I could probably mill up some turning blanks or smaller planks. If there's an interest, I'll figure out a cost. Wood's in the Sacramento area, but shipping turning blanks or smaller stuff shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

We have lots of camphor trees in the Sacramento area. I took one out last year that was about three feet in diameter. We always look for the wood that is red. It is the most difficult to find. This is the wood that smells like Vicks vapor rub. I might be able to verify the wood if you like. Let me know.


----------



## darum (Oct 23, 2011)

I am looking for some camphor wood lumber to line a chest. No veneer. Anyone know of a source in the US?


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

I guess the opinion on the smell varies. When I made a pen out of it, I had to wear a surgical mask and it still made me gag. It's a really beautiful wood though. Good luck with your future projects.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I could be interested in enough to make a few boxes. Never used it before. Let me know details. I could make a trip.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Are you sure you want to use camphor wood and not aromatic red cedar?

I think camphor smell would be very overpowering? It is VERY strong smelling and can be quite nauseating. I have cut quite a bit and have been able to smell it a couple of blocks away when freshly cut.


----------



## darum (Oct 23, 2011)

The Camphor wood with which I most familiar, is from Asia and its scent is not so overpowering. The problem may be the common use of a name which really refers to various related but quite different species. I will have to take a look.

With respect to aromatic red cedar, which I have used extensively in closets, is the same one found with respect to redwood. Wood from a young tree, really bears little resemblance, to wood from a mature tree. In the case of the cedar you can now purchase, the scent will not last for much more than 5 years.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Turns beautifully aromatic ? yes ! don't want yours ? call me & I'll come get it !


----------



## darum (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Porchfish, but I'm looking to buy, not sell. I may have to order from Australia. I simply can't find any in the US. How much would you want if I end up having to order a larger quantity than I need?


----------

